# Home made helmet light



## gbowen444 (Feb 14, 2008)

Couple of pictures of my homemade setup.

2 x Cree XRE R2 LEDs
2 x 1amp driver boards (7135 based constant current at 1amp)
Switchable between high and low (1amp or 2 amps)
Total weight is about 400g
Weight of head unit is 120g
Runs on 8AA batteries (2x4 serial/parrallel) which is about 4.8 volts.
Burn time is 2 hours on high or 4 on low approx
Cost around $40 in parts from dealextreme and local hardware shop (not including batteries mount and wire which are re-used)

Still have to seal up the front with silicon but other than that I am very happy with it. I also have built a 3 LED version for the bar also running at 2 amps, minus the heatsink fins.


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

Cant see any pictures bud!


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

My bad! Didnt have images enabled in my browser!
The heatsink looks like a funky hair cut!


----------



## Southern Adventurer (Jan 3, 2009)

It looks like the Bart Simpson of bike lights! Very cool and imaginative..


----------



## gbowen444 (Feb 14, 2008)

It was the best i could do with the limited Aluminium sections available from my hardware store.


----------



## ocean breathes salty (Oct 1, 2006)

Southern Adventurer said:


> It looks like the Bart Simpson of bike lights! Very cool and imaginative..


I was thinking something similar....


----------



## piesoup (Feb 9, 2009)

gbowen444 said:


> It was the best i could do with the limited Aluminium sections available from my hardware store.


Hey, I bet it has way more light output than a light of the same cost that has a brand name! Is this your first? If it is, welcome to the world of constantly making a newer, smaller, brighter light!

I use the same optics you do and I am really impressed with them. Have you got any beam shots yet?


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

OOHH dear another (Victim) stroke enthusiast heading down the lumen hunting slope 

Nice one Gbowen sounds like you have had fun doing the builds thats good diy 
using what you can get for a great light . 

and the nice smug feeling when you use it on the trails :thumbsup:


----------



## Southern Adventurer (Jan 3, 2009)

I like the pop-rivits too. I started using those to attach a mounting bracket to the underside on some of my versions for trail running. Very stong.


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

We have another victim..I mean enthusiast


----------



## zen bicycle (Mar 23, 2007)

weird with the double post

good job though


----------

